# جميع ما يلزم cswip3.1 تجده هنا .......



## عبدالرحمن454 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

_*سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *_

*اخوانــي نريد ان نجمع اكبر قدر مستطاع من اي شي يتعلق بهذا الكورس لانه بصراحه كورس صعب جداً وخصوصاً على الغير عامليين في نفس المجال

فاتمنى من اي شخص انه لا يبخل باي شي وحتى لو سؤال واحد من الي ذكر في الامتحان .....

انا الحمدلله عديت بالامتحان بعد رسوب مره وحده في الثيوري ...........

فاتمنى للجميع التوفيق يا رب *,,,,وانا ببدأ ارفع لكم المحاضره وعن الماده العلميه المقدمه بجميع ايام الدوره .


----------



## عبدالرحمن454 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.mediafire.com/?1qcu41umeave4jb

هذا اليوم الاول يتم تدريس هذا الدرس في اليوم الاول


----------



## عبدالرحمن454 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.mediafire.com/?ddkkbcshuc2xs5k

هذا هو اليوم الثاني من المحاضره .......


----------



## عبدالرحمن454 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

اليوم الثالث ......
http://www.mediafire.com/?8pk79aojwpz7c5h


اليوم الرابع............

http://www.mediafire.com/?z2164zfne1wznpj


----------



## عبدالرحمن454 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

اتمنى الكل يستفيد وانا بالخدمه عن اي سؤال عن الكورس او عن اي كورس من كورسات NDT II or API's

طبعاً انا حضرت الكورس في TWI

وان شاء الله راح انزل لكم قريب اسئله مفيده جداً عن الاختبار ..........


اخوكم . ... عبدالرحمن (ابو نوره)


----------



## عبدالرحمن454 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

الاختبار يتكون من اختيارات وعملي وانا راح اقدم لكم الان عدد من اسئله المراجعه تقريبا 75% منها قريبه جداً الاسئله وايضاً سأقدم لكم العملي مع الصور .........
اولاً (الاسئله)
http://www.mediafire.com/?qvf3xveg9m891h1
ثانياً (العملي)
http://www.mediafire.com/?elhoumgmuai5fp6


----------



## اشرف الطرشول (25 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## correng (5 نوفمبر 2013)

عبدالرحمن454 قال:


> الاختبار يتكون من اختيارات وعملي وانا راح اقدم لكم الان عدد من اسئله المراجعه تقريبا 75% منها قريبه جداً الاسئله وايضاً سأقدم لكم العملي مع الصور .........
> اولاً (الاسئله)
> http://www.mediafire.com/?qvf3xveg9m891h1
> ثانياً (العملي)
> http://www.mediafire.com/?elhoumgmuai5fp6




جزاك الله كل خير 

و ارجو ان تفيدنا هل هو افضل ام ال cwi
و هل النجاح سهل ام صعب


----------



## عبدالرحمن454 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,,, 


اخي الغالي corrosion eng

بالنسبه لاختبار مو مره صعب اذا كان عندك المام باللحام وعيوب اللحام وتكنولوجيا اللحام وانواع اللحام ... انا من ناحيتي اشوف ان اصعب جزء في الاختبار 

كان التكنولوجي لانه يسألك عن اشياء ما عمرك شفتها بس لو تحضر الكورس ممكن تستفيد شوي معلومات ,,,, اما من ناحيه ايهما افضل cwi or cswip 

طبعاً CWI هو الافضل لانه اشمل واوسع واختباره صعب جداً 


حياك الله اخي الكريم


----------



## silvr (10 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله الف الف خير نفعتا والله 
جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف جزاك الله الف الف


----------



## The Prince1 (29 أبريل 2014)

أجد نفسي مجبراً على خلع قبعتي والانحناء لك بالتحية والتقدير, وحبك لغيرك ماتحب لنفسك.
جزاك الله ألف خير عنا ووفقك لكل خير.

أنا ناوي آخذ كورس cswip 3.1 قريباً, وليس لدي المام باللحام, لكن أرغب به لظروف العمل.
سمعت الكثير يقولون بأنه كورس صعب جداً والاختبار كابوس, فراسلت مركز التدريب بوضعي فنصحني بأخذ كورس cswip 3.0 أولاً. لكن المشكلة انه لايقدم هذا الكورس الا بعد امتلاء المقاعد واكتمال العدد, وهذا الكورس لايطلبه أحد بسبب عدم منح أي شهادة عليه.

أنا بقيت متحيراً في أمري, ولكن بعد هذا الموضوع بإذن الله سأحاول تنزيل المواد العلمية منه وسأعود اليك في حال استشكل علي أمر.

فقط طلب بسيط, بصفتك خبير وسبقتنا في هذا المجال أقترح لو تقوم بكتابة المصطلحات ومعانيها العربية (شرح قصير), كذلك أن تكتب الاختصارات ومعانيها. وذلك ليستفيد الجميع وتعم الفائدة.

مرة أخرى لك كل الشكر مني ومن جميع الأعضاء.


----------



## The Prince1 (29 أبريل 2014)

أخي ابو نوره هذا الكورس هو لعام كم؟!

وهل الاختبارات مركزية أم لا مركزية؟
يعني هل تأتي من الخارج من بريطانيا مثلاً لجميع معاهد العالم أم أن كل معهد يضع اختباراته بنفسه؟


----------



## عبدالرحمن454 (24 مايو 2014)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


اخي العزيز ذا برنس انا لم ادخل للمنتدى منذ وقت طويل واسف كل الاسف انني لم استطع التواصل معك والاجابه على تساؤلاتك يا عزيزي 

ولكن من ناحية المصطلحات فهي كثيره اكتب لي ما اشكل عليك وبعون الله سبحانه وتعالى ساجيب عليك 

اما من ناحية الاختبارات فهي نعم اختبارات مركزيه تآتي من بريطانيا والمعاهد لا تستطيع وضع امتحانات فقط تقوم بالدورة التعليميه اما الاختبار 

فياتي كادر من twi لكي يختبر الطلاب 


اما من ناحية 3.0 انا انصحك بان تأخذ 3.1 دون الحاجه الى ما سبق ولكن يجب ان تتعب قليلا من ناحية الدراسه وحفظ بعض الامور وهكذا 

والماده ليست بتلك الصعوبه المتصوره بالعكس ...

انت من السعوديه ام ؟؟ اذا كنت من السعوديه من المنطقه الشرقيه ليس لدي مانع ان نحدد موعد ونلتقي واشرح لك ما تريد 





حياك اخي العزيز واسف مره اخررررررى على التآخر بالاجابه يا غالي


----------

